

School Bullies Prey on Children with Autism  - danso
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/03/school-bullies-prey-on-children-with-autism/

======
xSwag
Joeycfan, buddy, you've been hellbanned for almost 1,000 days ever since your
comment here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1000770>

Logout and refresh the page, you will not see your comment here

------
tsotha
Surely this is no surprise.

